# breeding a rex with a mini rex?



## 21

So currently i hav a female rex and was wondering if i could breed her with a mini rex? How would the kits come out? Half mini and half normal size?


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns

You'd get around 50/50 dwarfs and "normals," respectively. I think anyway LOL 
Here's a link to read a little more about it: Dwarfs and False dwarfs (normals) 
Oh, a normal is a regular sized rabbit, not a dwarf. When breeding dwarf rabbits (like MR) you run into "false dwarfs" or normals...usually longer in type and larger overall. 
Hope that helped!


----------



## 21

Lol i hope i dont end up with a rabbits bigger than what i started with! I never even thought of that! Ill check it out thanks : )


----------



## sawfish99

We bred Rex and Mini Rex with 2 different does and 2 different bucks.  In both cases, the mini was the female and Rex was the male.  Yes, I know the warning about larger bucks, but the size difference between our Rex and miniRex was not significant.  We did not have any problems at all with the births.
The result was all kits outgrew the mama by about 4 months of age.  We sold them all, but I expect they ended up about mid way between a Rex and mini Rex in size.  All of them had the correct hair for a Rex/mini Rex.  As they were growing, you wouldn't know they were a cross until they exceeded their mother's size.

In our area, I think a lot of standard size Rex genetics have been mixed with mini Rex along the way, resulting in standard Rex that are not as large as they should be.


----------



## 21

Sorry im a little confused. Youre saying thats the half mini and normal gene kits came out bigger than the standard size rabbit?


----------



## sawfish99

No. The mix were in between standard and mini size when we sold them at 4 months


----------



## 21

Oh alright, i might try this or a plush lop not sure yet. Thank you!


----------



## PinkFox

i cant help but wonder WHY youd want to mix standard and mini?!  are you looking to create an intermediate?
my standards are all 9 1/2+ lbs with my biggest doe at 10 1/2lbs...
my minis are all under 4lbs...

plush lops i understand, i want to get into a mini rex x holland mix project myself...

but im not sure why youd want to make "middle sized" rex? 
generally id expect the mix to be 5-7lbs full grown

seems the mini rex is perfect "pet size" and the standard is a great size for meat/pelt and larger pet...
im just not sure where the market for a "somwhere in between rex" would be...
unless your having a hard time finding a certain type to compliment your current bun...

i have a beutiful 10 1/2lb opal doe and would love to get some opal babies out of her but cant find a standard rex opal buck...so im considering breeding her to my opal mini rex buck and keeping back the biggest buck from that litter to breed her back to to try and get back the full rex size...

i guess when i see a "project" or a mix being done...i want to know why?! would you be breeding for somethign specific (trying to strenghten a none great coat, better ears, nicer body or head better health ect...) or just because "hey its what i have right now...

not trying to be rude...im not against mixing breeds to get YOUR perfect rabbit for whatever it is your going for...
im just curious as to why youd want a intermediate sized rex.


----------



## 21

For a few reasons, because whatever i do decide to breed her with i would end up keeping the buck and i though it would be cute to have a mini rex running around, also from what i hear i would probably get at least one mini rex kit. And if i get two maybe i could breed them and get a smaller rex rather than a size somewhere in the middle. So thats basically it! Not aiming for any special fur or ears, im not experienced enough to do somthing like that lol


----------

